# spooky church



## oldscrote (Jun 25, 2014)

A different thing to do with a nice old derelict church.....

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/is-this-t...ls-believe-it-s-cursed-095548983.html#LKARuyv


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 25, 2014)

That really is different! Thanks for the link.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 25, 2014)

Thats great, should do it here


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 25, 2014)

Great idea!Thanks for the link.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jun 25, 2014)

Creepy stuff! Thanks for the link : )


----------



## Mr beady (Jun 26, 2014)

*haunting and eerie*


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 26, 2014)

I saw someone had been here and i liked their picture on Instagram. I think its awesome. Very creepy but right up my street. I want abit of this!


----------

